

Designer to make logo? - andrewtbham

can anyone recommend a good designer to make a logo?  I'm thinking a cartoon animal... also, any ideas about what to expect to pay?
======
briandoll
Friends have had good luck with <http://99designs.com>. You pick the
investment you want to make up front, and pick the best design. You also get
to give feedback during the design process.

~~~
andrewtbham
this site looks really sweet. thanks for the tip.

------
thaumaturgy
<http://99designs.com/> is a good suggestion. I also recommend
<http://plasmadesign.co.uk/> \-- they really understand design, are amazing to
work, and produce beautiful work.

------
keyle
From experience $250-$700 should get you a nice logo with 2-3 sets of changes.

